# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Άρρωστο καναρίνι

## Kostas-Bs

Εχθές υιοθέτησα ένα άρρωστο μαλινουά και θέλω την βοήθεια σας για να  ξαναγίνει καλά.

Το βλέπω ότι τρώει και πετάει από κλαδάκι σε κλαδάκι κανονικά και κάποιες φορές κάθετε ελαφρώς φουσκωμένο και  όταν πλησιάσω λίγο ξεφουσκώνει και κινείτε κανονικά.

Το πουλάκι είναι αρσενικό και γεννημένο το 2009.

Και κάποιες φωτο ..









Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## makis97

Το ότι φουσκώνει λίγο από ότι λες δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και άρρωστο αλλά θα σου απαντήσουν οι πιο έμπυροι. Πες μας , έχει  δύσπνοια ????

----------


## xXx

το πουλί είναι πολύ αδύνατο έχει έντονη καρίνα...του έχεις χορηγήσει κάτι??

----------


## panos70

Ειναι πολυ αδυνατο γιατι φαινεται εντονα η καρινα του,σιγουρα ειναι του 2009 γιατι τα δαχτυλιδια του 09 ειναι  χρωματος βιολετι κι εγω που εχω ενα αρσενικο του 09 ειναι το δαχτυλιδι βιολετι,το μαυρο που βλεπω οτι ειναι ,ειναι του 07

*http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2010/11/03/δ...-πουλιά/*

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι πραγματι αδυνατο . δωσε αμεσα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου στα 100 ml νερο μηλοξυδο .παρε απο το μαρκετ .αν εισαι on line προλαβαινεις .αν βρεις και στο σταντ των βιολογικων προιοντων ,βιολογικο μηλοξυδο ,ακομα καλυτερα 

εχω στο νου μου κατι αλλα δωσε πρωτα μηλοξυδο στο νερο .κοψε αμεσα οποια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη εχεις (αυγο μπορεις να δινεις αλλα και καποια φτιαγμενη απο εσενα αλλα χωρις προσθηκη ζαχαρης )  ή τυχον << κιτρινη βιταμινη >> (δεν ειναι !!! ) που σου δωσανε οταν το πηρες .


το αρθρο για τα δαχτυλιδια υπαρχει και εδω

*Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πρόλαβα και πήρα μηλόξυδο αλλά όχι βιολογικό γιατί  δεν έχουν τα super market εδώ στην περιοχή μου.

Δεν του έχει δώσει τίποτα από φάρμακα, του αρρώστησε  και το χώρισε από τα υπόλοιπα  και έτυχε να πάω για επίσκεψη και μου το έδωσε....

Από 'τι είδα αυτό το κίτρινο κατασκεύασμα τους έδινε για βιταμίνη...


Εγώ του δίνω αυγοτροφή  την gold patee της orlux, να την σταματήσω και να του δίνω βρασμένο αυγό;

Δημήτρη για πόσες μέρες θα του δίνω μηλόξυδο;

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον έχει εσωτερικά παράσιτα του γένους Capillaria

----------


## jk21

την συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη θα την κοψεις μεχρι να γινει καλα .απο κει και περα θα δουμε .αν εχει προδιαθεση σε οτι φοβαμαι τοτε ισως του την δινεις μειωμενη σε συνδιασμο με φτιαχτη και στο μελλον οταν σου τελειωσει μονο φτιαχτη χωρις ζαχαρη ή μελι (η συγκεκριμενη εχει μελι αλλα και εκεινο εχει σακχαρα που ειναι προβλημα )

μηλοξυδο θα δωσεις 10 μερες αλλα στο ενδιαμεσο ισως σου πω και για φαρμακο .θεωρω κρισιμο να μαθεις μηπως ειχε γινει αντιληπτο ποσο διαστημα ειχε αυτη την συμπεριφορα .

capillaria ή αλλου ειδους σκουληκια δεν νομιζω να εχει εκτος αν βρισκοταν σε περιβαλλον οπου υπηρχαν μολυσμενα αγριοπουλια  ή τρεφοταν με εντομοτροφη  .οπως και να εχει αν θες κοιταξε τις κουτσουλιες

μηπως δεις καποιο σκουληκι της μορφης που βλεπεις στο λαιμο αυτου του πουλιου ,εστω και σε μικροτερο μεγεθος

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Να του δίνω βρασμένο αυγό;

Από ότι μου είπε  έχει αυτήν την συμπεριφορά γύρο 10-12 ήμερες, ίσως και 15...... 

Όχι δεν έχει καθόλου αγριόπουλα, μόνο μαλινουά.

Αύριο όμως θα ξαναβάλω χαρτί και θα το κοιτάξω για σκουλήκι  και θα σου πω.




Με το μηλόξυδο από ποια μέρα περίπου θα δω κάποια βελτίωση;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εξαρτάτε από το τη πρόβλημα έχει το πουλάκι Κώστα !! Προσωπικά θα πρότεινα σκορδόνερο για 1-2 μέρες και μετά μηλόξυδο !!  Οπως και να έχει, εύχομαι να μην έχει κάτι σοβαρό το πουλάκι και να γίνει γρήγορα ξανά δυνατό !!!*

----------


## jk21

αν θελεις ξεκινα και με σκορδονερο σπαζοντας και αφηνοντας για κανενα δεκαλεπτο μια σκελιδα σκορδο στο νερο μιας ποτιστρας  .τον ιδιο στοχο θα εχει .απλα επειδη ειναι πολυ αδυνατο ,δεν ξερω αν του ειναι λιγο βαρυ για το γαστρεντερικο .τωρα που ακουσα τον αριθμο των ημερων μπορω να σου πω καθαρα οτι υποπτευομαι μυκητες .γνωμη μου ειναι να δωσεις λιγες μερες μηλοξυδο ή σκορδονερο  ,ισως μεχρι τη δευτερα  και θα σου πω τοτε το πιθανοτερο να δωσεις φαρμακο για μυκητες απο φαρμακειο .

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ο.Κ

Δευτέρα εννοείς μεθαύριο ή την άλλη Δευτέρα; 

Αυγό δίνω;

----------


## jk21

μεθαυριο .

επειδη εχει λιγο περιεργες κουτσουλιες για να διακρινω αλλαγες μην δινεις προσωρινα αλλα μονο σπορους .να μην εχουν εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια μεσα .αν ειναι τελικα μυκητες ,το πουλι θα εχει παντα προδιαθεση σε αυτους και με οτι εχει ζαχαρη θα πρεπει να το αποφευγει .ξερεις αν ο φιλος σου δινει ευρυτερα καποιες περιοδους προληπτικες κακως λεγομενες αντιβιωσεις; ρωτα τον επισης τι δινει εκτος απο σπορους .να κοιταξει ολα τα πουλια του στις κοιλιες τους να δει αν ειναι αδυνατα .επισης να σου πει αν πριν δημιουργηθει το προβλημα στο πουλακι ,το ειχε βαλει με νεους φτερωτους συγκατοικους .δικους του ή ξενους

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Θα μάθω αύριο ή την δεύτερα και θα σου πω.

----------


## jimi gats

δε νομιζω οτι προλαβαινεις...Το πουλι ειναι στο τελος του γιατι εχει καρινα....δλδ δε σιτιζεται καλα εχει αδυνατισει....θελει κατα τη γνωμη μου κατι ισχυρο γρηγορα...οπως βαυτριλ και προβιοτικο επειτα..επισης ο αερας ισως εχει δικιο μπορει να χει και σκουληκια..εγω θα δοκιμαζα και τα δυο εστω και αν κινδυνευα να βαλω σε κινδυνο το πουλι..το πουλι ειναι σε κινδυνο ετσι και αλλιως..ασκαπιλα στην αυγοτροφη και βαυτριλ στο νερό.....αυτα τα λεω αν και μισω τα φαρμακα...μεχρι τωρα ομως πουλι με καρινα σε οποιον φιλο εχει τυχει αλλα και 2 φορες σε μενα δε τα καταφερε ...μακαρι να τα καταφερει ο δικος σου...βεβαια η καρινα ειναι σημειο αναφορας για ολες τις αρρωστειες...

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι εχει μυκητες και παρει baytril και χωρις καρινα να ηταν ....

δημητρη μικροβιο που υπαρχει 12 ισως και 15 μερες ,χωρις αντιμετωπιση, οχι καρινα ,μονο ο σκελετος θα ειχε μεινει πια ... 

τα σκουληκια δεν μπορω να τα αποκλεισω γιατι δεν ξερω τις συνθηκες εκτροφης .παρολα αυτα οι πιθανοτητες και εξηγησα γιατι ,ειναι λιγες .αν ομως εχει μυκητες και παρει baytril που σκοτωνει οχι μονο τα μικροβια αλλα καταστρεφει την χλωριδα του εντερου και την οποια φιλικη πανιδα υπαρχει μονιμα ή μη εκει ,τοτε το εδαφος για τους μυκητες θα γινει ακομα πιο προσφορο .το πιο ευκολο για μενα ειναι να του πω ξεκινα απο αυριο nystamysyn .αλλα θελω να δω  τις κουτσουλιες 1 μερα μονο με σπορους και μετα

----------


## aeras

Την κοιλιά διασχίζει μια κόκκινη γραμμή, αυτή έχει προκληθεί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα  από σκουλήκια, χωρίς να αποκλείονται και οι δευτερογενείς λιμώξεις

----------


## jk21

εντερο ερεθισμενο ειναι ΜΙΧΑΛΗ .τα CAPILLARIA δεν εχουν κοκκινο χρωμα .τη δευτερογενη λοιμωξη απο μικροβιο λογω εξασθενημενου οργανισμου δεν την αποκλειω αλλα αν ειναι ,θα ειναι των τελευταιων ημερων .αν δεν δειχνει  να διορθωνεται το προβλημα εχω στο νου μου για αντιβιωση αλλα οχι τοσο ισχυρη οσο το baytril

----------


## aeras

Ο Δημήτρης από Καρδίτσα το είπε, μάλλον το πουλί είναι χαμένο. το  baytril είναι αναγκαίο  και ότι γίνει.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη, φάρμακα λέει δεν δίνει τίποτα προληπτικά.

Από τροφές...........χύμα, το ίδιο και "βιταμίνη";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Από αδύνατα πουλιά δεν έχει, αυτό το ξέρω γιατί μου έχει δώσει άλλα 2 ζευγάρια (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%BF%CF%85) και τα είχαμε διαλέξει μαζί..



Σήμερα το πρωί έβαλα μηλόξυδο και είχα αφαιρέσει απο βραδύς την βιταμίνη..  

Κατά τις 12 το μεσημέρι είχε αυτές τις κουτσουλιές..

----------


## jk21

αν και πιστευω οτι το κυριο προβλημα λογω χρονου που εχει εμφανισθει ειναι μυκητες ,δωσε παραλληλα στο νερο bactrimel (απο φαρμακειο αντιβιοτικο  για πιθανοτητα δευτερογενους λοιμωξης ) και στο στομα nystamysyn (αντιμυκητισιακο απο φαρμακειο)  αλλα οχι baytril .

το nystamysyn θα το δωσεις με συρριγγα του 1 ml (χωρις τη βελονα φυσικα ) στο στομα αδιαλυτο σε ποσοτητα 0.075 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .η ποσοτητα ειναι οσο ειναι τα 3/4 του μαυρου λαστιχενιου εμβολου της φωτο 


το bactrimel θα σου στειλω δοση στο νερο σε πμ γιατι ειναι αντιβιοτικο και δεν πρεπει σε καμμια περιπτωση να γινεται καταχρηση απο ατομα που ισως το διαβασουν και το δινουν προληπτικα χωρις λογο .επιμενω σε αυτο γιατι εχει σχεση με κατι που δινω πιθανοτητα να υπαρχει μετα απο εκεινο που μου ειπες στο πμ αν και δεν υπαρχουν εμφανη σημαδια στις φωτο

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Για πόσες μέρες θα του δώσω αυτά τα φάρμακα;










Πάντως με το μηλόξυδο ζωήρεψε λίγο..

----------


## jk21

Ξεχασα σορρυ ... το bactrimel 6 μερες .το nystamysyn 10 μερες

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Τα πήρα, από αύριο το πρωί αρχίζουμε θεραπεία.

Θα σας ενημερώνω   για την πορεία της υγείας του μικρούλη...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σήμερα ακόμα δεν συμπληρώσαμε την 2η μέρα θεραπείας μας  ξεφουσκώσαμε, τρώμε και ακούστηκε για πρώτη φορά και η φωνή μσς!!!   

Κοιτάξτε με.... ::

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Κάναμε και μπάνιο στην ποτίστρα με το Bactrimel.... :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------


## jk21

δεν σταματας ουτε μερα νωριτερα καμμια απο τις δυο θεραπειες ! μην επαναπαυτεις απο τη βελτιωση !!!

περαστικα !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Κανονικά, όλη την θεραπεία θα κάνει.


Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σήμερα 6η μέρας θεραπείας και είναι ζωηρός αλλά λίγο φουσκωμένος.
Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάθε πρωί που του δίνω το Nystamysyn κοιμάται συχνά για μικρά διαστήματα κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας, ξυπνάει ξαφνικά τρώει, πίνει νερό και σκαρφαλώνει στο πλαϊνό του κλουβιού και ξύνει τον τοίχο.
Προς το απόγευμα είναι ζωηρός χωρίς να κοιμάται και κάποιες φορές κάνει μπάνιο και στην ποτίστρα. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση  να του φέρνει υπνηλία το Nystamysyn;  
Για να μην ξύνει τον τοίχο να του βάλω σουπιοκόκκαλο;

----------


## jk21

ξυνει τον τοιχο; να υποθεσω οτι δεν ειναι ασβεστης αλλα πλαστικο ... να βαλεις αμεσα σουπιοκοκκαλο και να αποτρεψεις με καποιο εμποδιο την επαφη με τον τοιχο ,αν ειναι με πλαστικο χρωμα και οχι καθαρος ασβεστης ! κινδινευει με τοξικωση ,αν δεν εχει μαλιστα ηδη επηρεαστει .οχι δεν δικαιολογει το νυσταμισιν υπνηλια .να το στρεσσαρεις ισως με το πιασιμο ναι . δειχνει να πνιγεται οταν του το δινεις ; αν ναι τοτε μολις τελειωσεις την χορηγηση bactrimel (νομιζω σημερα; ) διελυε στο νερο 3.5 ml nystamysyn στα 100 ml νερου και συνεχισε μεχρι τη 10η μερα ετσι .το πουλι κελαηδα κανονικα;

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πλαστικό είναι στο τοίχο και όταν το είδα απομάκρυνα το κλουβί. 
Ναι σήμερα τελευταία μέρα το Bactrimel, όχι το nystamysyn το πίνει κανονικά.
Συνεχίζω όπως του το δίνω μέχρι το τέλος της θεραπείας;
Δεν κελαιδαει κανονικα αλλα εχει αρχισει να κανει τσιου-τσιου..

----------


## jk21

να τελειωσει κανονικα η θεραπεια !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σήμερα το απόγευμα ολοκληρώνεται  η θεραπεία και το καναρινάκι είναι πολύ καλύτερα στην υγεία του.  :Happy: 

Τρώει κανονικά και σήμερα το πρωί εκτός το τσίου που έκανε καθημερινά έκανε την πρώτη προσπάθεια να κελαηδήσει!!

Παρατηρώ επίσης ότι όταν πλησιάζω το κλουβί του κινείται κάπως νευρικά..  

Μπορώ να του ξεκινήσω κάποια πολυβιταμίνη και αυγοτροφή για να παχύνει λίγο;

----------


## jk21

αυγοτροφη μπορεις να ξεκινησεις ή και αυγο ,όπως και χορταρικα αμεσα αλλα η αυγοτροφη οχι ετοιμη γιατι εχει ζαχαρη .ξεχνα την για καιρο ακομα .αν πριν την πτεροροια δεν εχουμε ξανα συμπτωματα ,παραλληλα με αυγο φρεσκο αν δεν εχει συνηθισει μεχρι τοτε καποια δικια σου ,ισως να ξαναδωσεις αλλα θελω να μου το θυμισεις τοτε πριν το κανεις .

τωρα θα δωσεις μηλοξυδο για 1 βδομαδα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 ml νερου .βιταμινες μονο αν τις διαλυσεις με λιγο νερο σε αυγοτροφη που ισως φτιαξεις .και αυτο μονο αν δεις οτι στα συστατικα τους εκδοχα δεν αναφερει καπου δεξτροζη ή γλυκοζη ή sugar .αλλιως μετα την εβδομαδα 

πριν δωσεις χορταρικο θελω πρωτα να ξαναδω κουτσουλιες σε απορροφητικο λευκο χαρτι κουζινας για να δω τι παιζει με την κιτρινιλα γυρω απο την κουτσουλια αν και μαλλον ειναι βαψιμο απο το κεντρικο τμημα 

στις ταιστρες να βαζεις σπορους μονο για 1-2 μερες !!! 


.... και να παρεις τροφη χωρις ρουπσεν !!! ετσι κι αλλιως το πουλι σου ειναι εξυπνο και το πεταει εξω ... τον μικρο στρογγυλο μαυρο σπορο λεω !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Αυγοτροφή πήρα υλικά για να φτιάξω τώρα αυτή... http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...γοτροφη

Πολυβιταμίνη εχω την Omni-vit.

Vit A - 2.500.000 - IU/kg
Vit D3 - 200.000  - IU/kg
Vit E - 7.000 mg/kg
Vit K - 650 mg/kg
Vit B1 - 800 mg/kg
Vit B2 - 3.200 mg/kg
Vit B3 (Panthoteen acid) - 2.200 mg/kg
Vit B6 - 1.200 mg/kg
Vit B12 - 4 mg/kg
Vit C - 12.000 mg/kg
Vit PP - 16.000 mg/kg
Folid acid - 300 mg/kg
Vit H (Biotin) - 30 mg/kg
Cholin - 15.000 mg/kg
Lysine - 15.000 mg/kg
Methionine - 20.000 mg/kg
Copper (Cu) - 500 mg/kg
Manganese (Mn) - 5.000 mg/kg
Zinc (Zn) - 5.000 mg/kg
Iodine (I) - 100 mg/kg
Cobalt (Co) - 50 mg/kg

Για το κίτρινο στην κουτσουλιά δεν έχει......
Στο χαρτί ήταν καθαρή, κάποια αντανάκλαση στην φώτο πρέπει να είναι...

Για το ρούπσεν το έμαθα αργά, αφού είχα πάρει 10 κιλά από την συγκεκριμένη..

Τώρα που τελειώνει σκέφτομαι για την Manitoba T3 Platino.
Αν μπορείς να μου πεις πόσο  να την ενισχύσω και με τι για:
Αναπαραγωγή,
Πτερόρροια,
Συντήρηση

ή αν ξέρεις κάποια καλύτερη να μου προτείνεις.

----------


## jk21

στη αυγοτροφη εκεινη δεν θα βαλεις μελι για την πρωτη εβδομαδα !

στην πολυβιταμινη αυτα ειναι τα θρεπτικα συστατικα .καπου πρεπει να γραφει και εκδοχα (συστατικα βασης ) .αν δεν γραφει δωσε .αν γραφει μου τα λες 

απο την τροφη που εχεις μου λες ποσο σου εχει μεινει και την τροποποιουμε καταλληλα αν ειναι αρκετο το ρουπσεν .σε μικρη ποσοτητα κατω του 5% σε ενα μιγμα δεν ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα .το ρουπσεν εχει πολυ καλη ποιοτητα πρωτεινης ,ω3 λιπαρα οξεα αλλα εχει και το ερουκικο οξυ που ειναι αυτο που δημιουργει το θεμα .ποια μαρκα και συγκεκριμενο τυπο τροφης εχεις; 

η manitoba platino εχει αρκετη περιλλα και αυτο μου αρεσει ! δεν χρειαζεται καποιο σοβαρο συμπληρωμα  απλα στις περιοδους ενισχυση (αναπαραγωγη -πτεροροια ) να δινεις μεσα λιγη  βρωμη και σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα ή στην αυγοτροφη κια και καμελινα .εγω χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη στιγμη καποια που φτιαχνω μονος μου παρομοια με τη slaats canary style που επαιρνα αλλα ειχε την τελευταια φορα που ειχα παει τοτε ελλειψη 
*Μείγματα Σπόρων για  Καναρίνια*

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Για την πολυβιταμίνη κοίταξα το κουτί και τις εσώκλειστες οδηγίες και δεν αναφέρει πουθενά  για ζάχαρη κλπ.

Τροφή τους δίνω Versele laga Canaries http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...i=140&rac=5431 

και έχω  γύρω στα 3-4 κιλά ακόμα.

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει η Platino, τι αναλογίες βάζεις;



Εδώ είναι σε χαρτί κουζίνας.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Δημήτρη στην αυγοτροφή γράφεις: 2 κουταλιές ρυζάλευρο για μωρά..........
Της σούπας;

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Δημήτρη στην αυγοτροφή γράφεις: 2 κουταλιές ρυζάλευρο για μωρά..........
> Της σούπας;


*Κώστα του γλυκού λογικά λέει !!! Του γλυκού έβαλα εγώ !!!*

----------


## jk21

στην αυγοτροφη εννοω κουταλιες του γλυκου .για αυτο δεν εγραψα σουπας αλλα επρεπε να λεω 2 κουταλια του γλυκου ,οι κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ απλα θελω να αυξηθει και το κεντρικο μερος που παει να πει οτι τρωει πια επαρκη ποσοτητα 

την canaries θα την φτιαξουμε αλλα θα παρεις μισο κιλο  λιγο βρωμη ,περιλλα και νιζερ .το καλο ειναι οτι εχει αρκετο κοκκινο ρουπσεν που για να λενε οτι ειναι γλυκο προφανως ειναι το μεταλλαγμενο απο καναδα που εχει λιγο ερουκικο οξυ (οσο βεβαια καλο μπορει να ειναι ενα μεταλλαγμενο ... μπροστα βεβαια στο επικινδυνο ερουκικο ...) 
θα σου πω αυριο αναλογιες στα κιλα που εχεις ηδη πως θα τα προσθεσεις 


την συσταση της platino δεν την ξερω ακριβως περα απο το οτι εχει 7 % περιλλα .νιζερ πρεπει να ειναι παραπανω για να το εχει πρωτο στην αναγραφη 

εγω αυτο που φτιαχνω τωρα εχει 65% κεχρι,  10% βρωμη ,10 % περιλλα ,5 % νιζερ ,5% λιναρι ,5% καναβουρι και δινω ξεχωρα σκετα ή στην αυγοτροφη (2 κουταλια του γλυκου ρηχα στα 250 ml αυγοτροφης  )  αμαρανθο ,κια ,καμελινα και ελαχιστα φονιο και  παπαρουνα

----------


## jk21

στα 4 κιλα θα προσθεσεις  500γρ περιλλα ,750γρ βρωμη ,2κ  κεχρι ,250 νιζερ


αυτα κανουν ενα συνολικο μιγμα  7.5 κιλων  με πανω κατω αυτα τα ποσοστα 

60.25% κεχρι
15% ρουπσεν 
10 βρωμη
6.5% περιλλα 
4% νιζερ 

και σχεδον 3% και 2 % λιναρι και καναβουρι

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σήμερα το καναρινάκι είπε το πρώτο του τραγούδι ύστερα από την αρρώστια που πέρασε  :Happy0064: 
Από χθες δεν κάθεται καθόλου φουσκωμένο και οι κινήσεις του δείχνουν ένα υγιές πουλάκι. 
Τρώει συνεχώς σπόρους, λίγο έως καθόλου αυγοτροφή (μάλλον επειδή δεν έχει ζάχαρη.. ) και αυγό που δεν αφήνει σχεδόν τίποτα! 
Στο νεράκι του συνεχίζω το μηλόξυδο  έως της 11 του μηνός.
Πολυβιταμίνη δεν του έχω δώσει ακόμα, περιμένω να τελειώσει με το μηλόξυδο μιας και αυτές  που έχω δεν αναφέρουν έκδοχα και δεν ξέρουμε αν έχουν μέσα ζάχαρη.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτά είναι !!! Μπράβο Κώστα !!!*

----------


## jk21

ευχαριστα νεα ! απο τη στιγμη που τρωει αυγο μια χαρα ειναι .μην σε νοιαζει !!!

----------

